# Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Jeffer



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

I need to place an order and didn't know if anyone had any discount codes from recent shows or emails.

Thanks


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

Jeffers usually has them but they have not released the 2012 ones yet. I just called last week before I placed yet another oder to ask. They said they would be out soon.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

Thanks. Hoping someone will have one.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

I did get an email today from Tractor Supply. 10% off. If anyone needs to order from them. or you can print and bring it in the store.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

Would love for you to email me that one!
I am at TSC every week spending some ridiculous amount.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

I emailed it to you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

can you send it to me to?


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> can you send it to me to?


I need you email address.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

sent you a PM


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

Emailed it to you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

thank you I got it!


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

Hi Fittin' In... I would love if you would email me that coupon as well. I'm looking at a tiller at TSC and 10% off would add up to over $25! My email is [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

I just emailed it to you.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

I got it thanks so much Jessica that was so nice of you! :hi5:


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

Aw man......this is the second time TSC has sent coupons & I havent got it...... I even signed up on their website to receive special offers and such 

Anyway you'd be willing to forward it my way too?

Thanks


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*



LoneStarChic said:


> Aw man......this is the second time TSC has sent coupons & I havent got it...... I even signed up on their website to receive special offers and such
> 
> Anyway you'd be willing to forward it my way too? My email in [email protected]
> 
> Thanks


Just sent it.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

PM me so I don't forget--I have some codes for free stuff (to add to an order) at Hoeggers. I will post it here for everyone to see, but it is at work and I don't have it with me today. If you pm me I will remember to post it tomorrow


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

Could someone please PM me the TSC coupon?
Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

Here are the codes I had for Hoeggers:

$5 off of Tattooing equipment or $5 off of Elastrators

Code: MAR-TATTOO


----------



## hipeatall (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

I will have to remember to check here before making another big trip to TSC! 
I'm going to need milking supplies in a few months... if anyone gets a coupon to Hoeggers... please share - it would be awesome to save a little $


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

I just got a coupon code from Hoeggers.
It's for 20% off funny goat t-shirts.
Coupon Code: SHIRT
Expires: Wednesday (3/21/12)


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

Gosh I can't wait till Jeffers has active codes again!! I need to order again.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

Is there any discount codes for now? Just wondering, I want to order some halters and a show collar.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

At jeffers, ZY-33 will take 10$ off your order, no minimum it seems.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*



Stacykins said:


> At jeffers, ZY-33 will take 10$ off your order, no minimum it seems.


Thanks for that! I needed to order Cydectin since nobody has the smaller bottle around here, and saved $10 on it! Made it $52! Not complaining since I can't get it for less than $65 here if I had someone order it. To get free shipping I got another bottle of permectrin II and some syringes. A grand total of $60.50  FINALLY GETTING CYDECTIN....lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

That is awsome! Thanks!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*



Stacykins said:


> At jeffers, ZY-33 will take 10$ off your order, no minimum it seems.


Was just coming on to post that... I placed a $10.38 vaccine order and used it.. so the vaccines only cost me $0.38... LOL.. but the shipping cost me $20. Still it helped!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

^ That is so awesome!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

Anyone ahve anything for Valley Vet?


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

Thanks for the Jeffers code!!  Just spend 70.00 and got it for 60.00. In the goat world 10 dollars is 10 dollars lol. Thanks again. :leap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

Thanks for the code...$10 is just as good in my pocket as theirs!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

Just bumping this up... placing an order at Jeffers.... anyone have a code?


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Anyone have discount codes for Hoegger, Valley Vet or Je*

I've been combing the internet the past few days for a Jeffers code. Nothing has worked thus far, all expired or not real. I have an order I'd like to place, and a small gift card, so I want to wait until I get the most bang for my buck.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm am looking to place an order by the end of next month at Jeffers.. Any one have a code I can use?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Not sure if it matters but I'm getting a pair of Andis clippers


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If anyone is looking for grooming supplies, buckets, feeders, etc. Horze.com has coupon codes either SANTA1 or WINTER1 will give you 50% off. They're a horse equiptment type supplier...but you can get some stuff from them that works for goats too.


----------

